# Online Petition Opposing Cap



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Have any of you seen this online petition that's been circulating, someone emailed it to me urging me to sign it. What a joke...
http://www.petitionpetition.com/cgi/pet ... gi?id=3709


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Very interesting to look at the names on the petition. The first ones to sign are the last ones that you will see if you scroll through the list. Sheldon Schlect and his family of 25 have all signed the petition. They were very early ones to sign. So has Kyle Blanchfield. As a non-resident, I do not want to be overburdened with more restrictions. But, I could never put my name on a petition to be included with the likes of the aforementioned.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I find it very interesting that many of the people signing the petitions are guides but they do not list that on their occupations. Are they ashamed of the fact that they are guiding? Do they do it on the sly so they don't have to pay the land owner? Are they trying to avoid taxes? Why are you people so ashamed to admit that you are guides? The one I really get a kick out of is a big rancher from the Gackle area. He and his sons all signed and they do not allow anyone to hunt. Nonresident, resident,LOCAL PEOPLE do not get to hunt his land! These people are on this petition and they do let anyone hunt. If that isn"t the pot calling the kettle black I don"t know what is. Perry Thorvig you have ETHICS I respect you.


----------



## SHOTGUN (Apr 4, 2002)

I have seen where one guy is passing this thing around the internet with the post help protect our hunting rights in N Dakota

Reading the petition it clearly indicates to me that it is for rural ND residents. Not some guy from Tx or TN

I guess the question would have to be who the hell are these people signing onto this petition. Certainly not N Dakota res.

SHOTGUN


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

On somewhat of a side note, when I found this I also clicked on one of the site's options of "popular" petitions. Of the 20 I saw at least half pertained to stopping hunting...from lion hunting in africa to you name it. The last thing I'd want to support is a site that makes it's money off of animal rights activists. Just my $.02


----------



## Rio (May 30, 2002)

Matt you are right though. Most of the good things on the net are all animal rights backed.


----------

